# ممكن طلب استخدامات برادة الحديد



## زيد الكوازي (23 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اذا ممكن احد يعرف معلومة عن استخدامات برادة الحديد يفيدني بيها لان محتاجها واكون شاكر لكم ولتعاونكم


----------

